# Eigener GitHub Server



## iL0ndi (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich möchte gerne mein Projekt mit meinen Freunden so teilen können, so dass wir alle gleichzeitig daran arbeiten können. (Weltweit) Die Lösung nun, wir installieren uns auf unserem Linux Server mit öffentlicher IP ein Github. Nun die Frage, wie das geht und ob das möglich ist (weltweiter Zugriff)? Wenn ja, hat jemand ein gutes Tut. Zu empfehlen?


----------



## lord239123 (13. Mai 2014)

Nutzt doch einfach direkt die Seite von GitHub und legt ein Repository an.
Das funktioniert auch weltweit und ihr habt keine Arbeit mit dem Server.


----------



## iL0ndi (14. Mai 2014)

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Hab das mit der GitHub Webseite etwas genauer unter die Lupe genommen und festgestellt, dass man mit der free Version, seine Projekte nicht privat machen kann. Stimmt das wirklich?


----------



## Ruzmanz (14. Mai 2014)

Ja, das ist korrekt.


----------



## Flown (14. Mai 2014)

Vogella hat ein Tutorial wenn du deinen eigenen Server haben willst.

Link ist HIER


----------

